# GPO for 1st startup webpage after first login



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all,

I wondered if it is possible to deploy a GPO that will trigger the default webpage on Internet Explorer after a user has logged in for the 1st time?

I don't mean a GPO for the homepage of all computers, just those who first log in, a new user for example, to display out 'getting started' page.

Is this possible at all?

Thanks!


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

There are a few solutions to this, but GPOs don't have the ability to modify the run-once property that I'm aware of.

I would suggest you create a login script that checks for the existance of a file. If the file does not exist, start Internet Explorer and display the page. You will want to make sure the file is created within the user's profile (c:\documents and settings\username\) so that each user will receieve the page. Also note that this solution will show the page any time a user logs in to a PC for the first time.


```
if not exist c:\docume~1\%username%\myfile.txt C:\Progra~1\Intern~1\iexplore.exe [URL="file://path/to/your/page.htm"][COLOR=#0000ff]\\path\to\your\page.htm[/COLOR][/URL]
ECHO This file prevents IE from running at login >> c:\docume~1\%username%\myfile.txt
```
Set your GPO to run this batch file in the logon script.

Note: Your paths will vary, depending on the client OS. The above is for Windows XP.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have done a similar project to display popups using VBScript that run onl once or upto x number of times. I created a SQL database and when a user logs in , it will check the database and create a record if one doesn't exist for that user and display the popup (or web page).
It has the added benefit in that you can query the database to see who has seen your popup or webpage.


----------

